# Is ProCycling Rascist ?



## yenrod (31 Dec 2008)

*Is Professional Cycling Rascist ?*


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 Dec 2008)

What's "rascist"?


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

No


----------



## cheadle hulme (31 Dec 2008)

The sport or the magazine?

Have you seen the other thread on those Kenyans who belted up Alpe D'Huez?

How many black riders are in the pro peleton?

How many black riders in your club for that matter?


----------



## yenrod (31 Dec 2008)

cheadle hulme said:


> The sport or the magazine?
> 
> Have you seen the other thread on those Kenyans who belted up Alpe D'Huez?
> 
> ...



This is what I mean cheadle..


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

If you get a chance, speak to this guy about racism in the peleton 







I had a good long chat with him after I met him one year on the L2B ride - some fascinating stories, and some sad examples of intolerance in the sport 

When I used to do a lot of TTs (Kent & Sussex) I was always the only non-white around - never saw another black face in the whole time - not even at the BUSA Championships.

However, the same can be said for several other sports including motorsports, equestrian and watersports (yes, there are always exceptions) - all under-represented by ethnic minorities.

Does this make the sports racist? Possibly, but one has to take into account socio-economic factors and a lack of role models.


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

I wish people would stop bitching about role models, if you like cycling, go buy a bike and ride it. If some ethnic groups don't feel comfortable riding a bike because there hasn't been a black winner of the TdeF, then I think that's pathetic.


----------



## yenrod (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about role models, if you like cycling, go buy a bike and ride it. If some ethnic groups don't feel comfortable riding a bike because there hasn't been a black winner of the TdeF, then I think that's pathetic.



Chill out Dodgy..s'only a discussion !


----------



## colly (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about role models, if you like cycling, go buy a bike and ride it. If some ethnic groups don't feel comfortable riding a bike because there hasn't been a black winner of the TdeF, then I think that's pathetic.



I don't see any bitching about anything so far in this thread


----------



## Young Un (31 Dec 2008)

We have two black girls that ride in our club. Thats it and I've never seen any other black people out on bikes. It's a shame really.

Steve


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> I don't see any bitching about anything so far in this thread



I didn't say there was.


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about role models, if you like cycling, go buy a bike and ride it. If some ethnic groups don't feel comfortable riding a bike because there hasn't been a black winner of the TdeF, then I think that's pathetic.



I wasn't bitching mate - it was merely an observation. Certain sports are not seen as 'cool' within certain ethnic minorities - part of this may be because there are no role models to follow/emulate. 

Certainly within inner city areas some spots are seen as being for 'whites' or for 'rich' 'posh' 'middle-classes' etc. This is not a winge, merely an observation.

Personally I have never much worried about role models - I enjoy cycling, sailing, watersports, motorsports, skiing etc. because I enjoy them - not because I am trying to copy someone else but merely for the fun/thrill of it all


----------



## Skip Madness (31 Dec 2008)

Like cheadle hulme, I presumed this thread was about the magazine.

As for black riders, there certainly aren't many at the top level - didn't Rahsaan Bahati ride the Tour of Britain this year? Yohann Gene is still at Bouygues Telecom, too.

There are more black/mixed-race women, I think, although even then not many. The three Fernandes sisters, Adriana Lovera, Daniely García, Karelia Machado. Venezuelans and Brazilians, basically. I can't think of any others who have competed in Europe.


----------



## Dave5N (31 Dec 2008)

Skip Madness said:



> Like cheadle hulme, I presumed this thread was about the magazine.
> 
> As for black riders, there certainly aren't many at the top level - didn't Rahsaan Bahati ride the Tour of Britain this year? Yohann Gene is still at Bouygues Telecom, too.
> 
> There are more black/mixed-race women, I think, although even then not many. The three Fernandes sisters, Adriana Lovera, Daniely García, Karelia Machado. Venezuelans and Brazilians, basically. I can't think of any others who have competed in Europe.




What about Gregory Bauge?


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

Just to clarify again, I'm not saying people in this thread are bitching or whining. I'm saying that it's the usual tosh that is trotted out to explain poor take up from ethnic minorities for sports such as cycling. I didn't take up cycling because of role models, when I started riding I did so because I was amazed at the technology improvements in MTBs in 1990/1991 (compared to my bikes as a child). I didn't ride because of Tommy Simpson or because of Fausto Coppi (I'm also not Italian). The role model thing is bollocks, frankly.
There are lots of things I enjoy doing that are no doubt mastered by ethnic minorities, I used to do some middle distance and cross country running at school, I didn't do it because I was looking up to some bloke who was good at it - if he was white or black, it wouldn't have mattered to me.
That is my point, it isn't levelled at anyone in this thread, it's aimed more at cycling authorities who use it as an explanation of poor take up.
If you enjoy it, do it.
Dave.


----------



## Skip Madness (31 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> What about Gregory Bauge?


I was talking solely about the road - there are more high-profile black riders on the track, although still very few in real terms.


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Dec 2008)

Let's be fair about this. Cycling isn't racist. 

The lack of take up on the part of African cyclists has got to be money. 

As a nation Kenya are good at athletics/running because they are natural athletes and it doesn't cost the earth to buy a pair of trainers. 

In a way, there is little 'grass roots' cycle sport in Kenya because of the initial costs involved for a cyclist to get equipped - they just don't have the cash/facilities/clubs we have in the 'western' world. 

That is not saying there aren't talented riders in Kenya/Africa, because there are, they just don't have the funding (yet) to make it big.

Besides, I am going to start up a Nepalese TDF team, and can those boys climb!!


----------



## cheadle hulme (31 Dec 2008)

Can you imagine if British Cycling could work with some of the raw talent that must be present in Kenya, Ethiopia etc, there'd be top class black riders in no time.

Cycling is a fairly expensive sport though, which may explain some of the white middle class bias in this country.

I did see a tasty chinese girl at a sportive once though. not sure whether she was British or a student but she looked like she knew what she was doing. Can't remember seeing any other non white peole on road bikes though.


----------



## Skip Madness (31 Dec 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> Let's be fair about this. Cycling isn't racist.
> 
> The lack of take up on the part of African cyclists has got to be money.
> 
> ...


It is surprising, though, that given that the Tour du Faso is organised by ASO and has lots of Europeans competing in it, the Africans who do well in it and other well-rated west-African races (I am thinking of Rabaki Jérémie Ouedraogo and Abdul Wahab Sawadogo, mainly, although you could also say Gueswendé Sawadogo) have never been given a chance in Europe. I know none of them are youngsters any more, but they have been winning races for many years.


----------



## Chuffy (31 Dec 2008)

Shanaze Reade springs to mind. Not road though, perhaps BMX has more of the cool factor?

Because there aren't many non-white faces in the peloton doesn't automatically make the sport racist. You need to look deeper into _why_ there aren't many before you make that kind of sweeping assertion.


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> Let's be fair about this. Cycling isn't racist.
> 
> The lack of take up on the part of African cyclists has got to be money.
> 
> ...



As I said - socio-economic factors


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 Dec 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Because there aren't many non-white faces in the peloton doesn't automatically make the sport racist. You need to look deeper into _why_ there aren't many before you make that kind of sweeping assertion.



Good point, and one which I was just about to make. But now I don't need to.


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> J..............I'm saying that it's the usual tosh that is trotted out to explain poor take up from ethnic minorities for sports such as cycling. ............................I didn't take up cycling because of role models, ................ The role model thing is bollocks, frankly.



Sorry Dave, but without wishing to be rude - that is a load of twaddle!!!

For any member of a group to take up any activity, that activity has to be seen as acceptable by the group. Someone has to set the norms.

If there is no member form a particular group (be it ethninc, gender, class, religion, economic status or whatever) then it is very hard for other members of that same group to make the breakthrough.

If you think this is bollox, just have a look at some of the problems faced by women trying to take up Rugby (as a current example) - very few role models and a stereotype to get over. Look at women's football too.

I am not claiming that the sport (cycling) (or the mag) is racist, simply that there are barriers to be overcome (just like most sports) by minorities wishing to participate.

In the same way, round the world sailing could be seen as class biased because there are no working class folk competing - is this because it is an elitist sport or is it because the working class person does not have the financial resources or the opportunity (costal location etc.) to participate?

Many sports carry a set of stereotyped characteristics for performers/participants - not simple to overturn. Sports (and parts of the population) need role models to prove that they CAN achieve. 

Finally, I do not claim that a lack of role models is the only reason that minorities do not take part - but it is an important factor.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

A final point,

Cycling as a sport/competitive activity is a minority activity (compare participation rates to football!!) - ethingc minorities are, by very definition, minorities. Thus, it is not really surprising to see that minorities are almost non-existent in a minority sport


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

I couldn't care less about rugby to be honest, even less about women's rugby. And your post doesn't come across as rude, to me anyway 
If people feel they need a role model, then the problem is not the lack of role models, it's the lack of gumption to give something a try without the comfort blanket of a role model in the same ethnic pigeon hole as you.

dave.


----------



## Chrisz (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> If people feel they need a role model, then the problem is not the lack of role models, it's the lack of gumption to give something a try without the comfort blanket of a role model in the same ethnic pigeon hole as you.
> 
> dave.



Easily said for some - not so easy when one lives in a poor, inner-city area where gang culture rules and any action or activity that complies with white, middle-class expectations is frowned upon (or worse)!


----------



## colly (31 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> I couldn't care less about rugby to be honest, even less about women's rugby. And your post doesn't come across as rude, to me anyway
> If people feel they need a role model, then the problem is not the lack of role models, it's the lack of gumption to give something a try* without the comfort blanket of a role model in the same ethnic pigeon hole as you*.
> 
> dave.



I'm not sure it is like that though. Loads of people get into sports/activities/whatever not because they see it and say to themselves.............'I fancy that I'll have a go'..........but simply because someone they know does it and they tag along or are invited along. It could be anything not just sports.
It follows that the more people of a particular grouping that you belong to (could be ethnicity, school, other clubs) who are into whatever it is then the more likely it is you will be dragged or encouraged into it also.
That's not to say many newcomers to cycling or whatever don't just start doing it because they simply 'like the idea'.

I took up cycling when I was in my early 40's after a mate suggested it to me because I had to stop running because of knee problems. He loaned me an old bike and I got hooked.


----------



## Steve Austin (31 Dec 2008)

I would be interested if this thread had been started in P&L to see which way it went


----------



## Noodley (31 Dec 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> I would be interested if this thread had been started in P&L to see which way it went



Downhill


----------



## Dave5N (31 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> I'm not sure it is like that though. Loads of people get into sports/activities/whatever not because they see it and say to themselves.............'I fancy that I'll have a go'..........but simply because someone they know does it and they tag along or are invited along. It could be anything not just sports.
> It follows that the more people of a particular grouping that you belong to (could be ethnicity, school, other clubs) who are into whatever it is then the more likely it is you will be dragged or encouraged into it also.
> That's not to say many newcomers to cycling or whatever don't just start doing it because they simply 'like the idea'.
> 
> I took up cycling when I was in my early 40's after a mate suggested it to me because I had to stop running because of knee problems. He loaned me an old bike and I got hooked.




We have 48 Under 12 members at my club. The very vast majority have got involved because a friend or relative etc has introduced them.

I can only think of 2 or 3 who have sought us out and approached us without previously knowing anyone at the club.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Jan 2009)

It seems interesting to me that the majority of posts on here immediately think of 'Black' an no other ethnic minority.


----------



## Skip Madness (1 Jan 2009)

Isn't that because someone brought up the Kenyans who rode Alpe d'Huez first? It just followed from there.

It is accurate to say that top-level cycling is poorly represented by virtually all ethnic minorities, although you can find exceptions for most groups. Where the lack of minority riders is quite marked is in the success of Colombians and Venezuelans in Europe - virtually all white in men's racing despite those countries' high numbers of black and native people.


----------



## De Sisti (1 Jan 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Can you imagine if British Cycling could work with some of the raw talent that must be present in Kenya, Ethiopia etc, there'd be top class black riders in no time.
> 
> You missed me at recent editions of the Manchester 100 then (I wore no. 1). I'll be at the Cheshire Cat sportive in March.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2009)

There are plenty of Black and Asian cylists on the L2B for instance, I first cycled it with a Sri-Lankan guy in 1982 azndf there were some blinging black club riders back then, so they've been around for some time just not necessarily in big numbers. Why there aren't more I'm not sure. Some years ago on C+ there was a similar thread and IIRC it was agreed that in all "outbound" style pursuits, hikong, canoeing, camping etc there were fairly few people form the UK's ethnic minorities, but I'm certain that is changing albeit slowly. However in athletics there is a very high percentage.
Whether it's a class, money, cultural issue I do think it's changing.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jan 2009)

Just think back to the early 1970s and how many well-known black football players there were in the UK. You could just about count them on one hand: Laurie Cuningham, Cyril Regis, Viv Anderson, Brendan Batson, Luther Blissett are the one's who spring to mind for me. 

Then look at the 1980's....

Mind you, there are not too many of them transferred into management. So maybe these are the next barriers to be broken down....

...IMO the same is true about pro cycling. Hopefully the few we can count on one hand at present will transfer into a 1980s-style explosion in the next decade. But without the same hairstyles and short shorts 

edit - here's an interesting (well I thought it was anyway) article I found after making my post:
http://www.le.ac.uk/fo/resources/factsheets/fs4.html


----------



## Chuffy (2 Jan 2009)

You could easily look at the athletics finals at the Olympics and ask 'is international sprinting racist?' because of the lack of white/brown/yellow faces. 

Maander - fair point, we do seem to be stuck on 'black' as the epitome of BME participants. However looking at football, as described by Noodley, there has been a marked rise in the number of black players. They still get racist abuse in some quarters though, especially from certain foreign fans. And there's still the question of why there aren't more British Asian players. Cricket too, very few players from a non-white background which is odd considering the importance of cricket in countries like the West Indies, India and Pakistan.

If you define the problem as people of BME origin being excluded, either deliberately or by other circumstances, then I don't think cycling has a problem. It's just not very popular. Other more high profile sports have much more of a problem in that respect.


----------



## peanut (2 Jan 2009)

an example of an excellent roadie with bags of talent is Dave Clarke who has been without a Team and sponsor for several years. 
I only know of him because I came by one of his old framesets this year.
He was second in the Nat hill climb championships in 2006 and 2007 . very unlucky not to have won.

here's an interesting interview with Dave in 2007 where he talks about prejudice and role models etc
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/a_minute_with_dave_clarke_article_147872.html

another article when he beat Dobbin in the Nat Hill climb championships.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...lifax_road_club_hillclimb_article_150613.html

East Midlands road race win
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/we...orts2007/20070603_East_Midlands_RR_Champs.asp


----------



## Dave5N (2 Jan 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> There are plenty of Black and Asian cylists on the L2B for instance, I first cycled it with a Sri-Lankan guy in 1982 azndf there were some blinging black club riders back then, so they've been around for some time just not necessarily in big numbers. Why there aren't more I'm not sure. Some years ago on C+ there was a similar thread and IIRC it was agreed that *in all "outbound" style pursuits, hikong, canoeing, camping etc there were fairly few people form the UK's ethnic minorities*, but I'm certain that is changing albeit slowly. However in athletics there is a very high percentage.
> Whether it's a class, money, cultural issue I do think it's changing.



Is it a city v country thing? BME communities tend to be in cities - fewer opportunities for/less introduction to outbound pusuits?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (2 Jan 2009)

i only no one bloke who is a black rider ( and he's pritty good )


----------



## cheadle hulme (5 Jan 2009)

You missed me at recent editions of the Manchester 100 then (I wore no. 1). I'll be at the Cheshire Cat sportive in March.  [/quote]

I'll be at the Cheshire Cat too!

Will you be easy to spot?


----------



## De Sisti (6 Jan 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I'll be at the Cheshire Cat too!
> 
> Will you be easy to spot?



Errrr... yes I suppose so. Don't know what bike I'll be riding or what I'll be wearing though.


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> It was discussed. I remember responding to it. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16104&highlight=rugby



That was in Cafe not P&L so it was all very civilized


----------



## brontesorearse (7 Jan 2009)

Perhaps there are more minority riders on CC than people might think ?

I, for one, might be the only rider in south wales, that i know of ,who is half welsh ,half jordanian ?

Who knows?


----------



## Dave5N (7 Jan 2009)

Are you from Ammanford?


----------



## brontesorearse (8 Jan 2009)

good one !


----------



## De Sisti (15 Feb 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> You missed me at recent editions of the Manchester 100 then (I wore no. 1). I'll be at the Cheshire Cat sportive in March.



I'll be at the Cheshire Cat too!

Will you be easy to spot? [/quote]

The club's annual trip to Majorca (this year Mar 28 - Apr 4) has meant that I
won't be seeing you at the Cheshire Cat. It was a tough choice though, but the 
chance of better weather overseas (although not guaranteed) or a tough UK sportive, well, I had to think long and hard about it. 
There will be some big climbs in Majorca to tackle though. 

You will however be able to spot me at the Etape Caledonia, Dragon Ride, the Marmotte 
and the Manchester 100. Don't be shy, come and have a word.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2009)

Google "Major Taylor"

He was a black cyclist at the turn of the Century. He DID overcome prejudices and racism at that time, (seven world records in 1889) but his legacy is amazing.

The "Major Taylor Association" is also an umbrella for many black (and mixed) cycling organizations.


----------



## Skip Madness (15 Feb 2009)

Interesting that this thread should get bumped today; Yohann Gène has just got his first career victory.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Feb 2009)

I commuted regularly into the centre of Birmingham back in the nineties.

A lot of mornings, this black chap would come cruising past me like I was standing still.
One morning I decided if he showed, I would try to follow. He showed and I accelerated to his pace. He was riding an old hi-tensile steel Raleigh with the rear gear cable hanging off - ie he was stuck in top. He had legs like tree trunks and I couldn't keep with him after five miles.

What would he have been like on a lightweight???? A missed talent.


----------



## rchomba (15 Jun 2009)

I picked up cycling about 3 years ago because I needed some exercise.I bought a halford special and enjoyed riding so much but got fed up of being left behind by everyone else . So i bought a proper road bike and have not looked back since. 
I am black and I do not need a role model to show me the way. My role model is my Dad and he does not ride. The only real reason I can see is that, bikes are very expensive and most people just cannot afford them.. I did try out for a local club but lost interest as they were not very welcoming. They were very much after the elite rider which I clearly was not. Maybe if I find a club not obsessed wiith elitism, I might join. Meanwhile I carry on riding alone and have made many good friends along the road.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jun 2009)

rchomba said:


> I picked up cycling about 3 years ago because I needed some exercise.I bought a halford special and enjoyed riding so much but got fed up of being left behind by everyone else . So i bought a proper road bike and have not looked back since.
> I am black and I do not need a role model to show me the way. My role model is my Dad and he does not ride. The only real reason I can see is that, bikes are very expensive and most people just cannot afford them.. I did try out for a local club but lost interest as they were not very welcoming. They were very much after the elite rider which I clearly was not. Maybe if I find a club not obsessed wiith elitism, I might join. Meanwhile I carry on riding alone and have made many good friends along the road.



some clubs are like that to all newcomers, so i'm hoping that it wasn't racism. there seem to be very few black riders around. i did the cheshire cat a few years ago, and saw one black face the whole day. 

personally i don't care if black people ride bikes or not, any more than i fret over whether white people do. i prefer to judge a cyclist i don't know on his cycling, and one i do know on his character. race isn't important to me.


----------



## montage (16 Jun 2009)

The lack of black pro cyclists is most likely because they didn't have cycling pushed onto them by pushy parents at an early age.


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jun 2009)

Rahsaan Bahati is doing ok - came from a very unlikely background.


----------



## rchomba (16 Jun 2009)

Racism is the easy option to go for. I do not care what colour you are as long you enjoy your cycling. It is about the sport and nothing more. I did the Dragon Ride on Sunday the 14th june and I must say there were a fair few black people cycling but I did not see any Asians. Could this possibly be a cultural thing?


----------



## montage (16 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Rahsaan Bahati is doing ok - came from a very unlikely background.




My point is how many black kids do you see who have carbon fiber forks on their bianchi before they are 10?

I know of a 6 year old kid with LODES of swish kit with HUGE parents (fat as you like)....and I think that it would be a shame if this kid made the pro peleton. I really don't like pushy parents.


----------



## zaid (19 Jun 2009)

Definately not a racism issue in my opinion.

I've been cycling everyday for a about a year and a half now (and loving it, even bought a Sunday bling bike this year) and never in that entire time have I ever seen another asian cyclist (there may be some, it's just that I haven't seen any, besides kids on bmx's etc). And all this in a City of 300,000+ asians. 

My point is, that it's (possibly) mostly a cultural thing, where cars rule and are a symbol of prowess. I get some really strange glaring looks every day on the bike simply cos I'm asian and on a bike. But if I was 20 years younger, I may of thought about entering a local ameteur race or two, but sadly I'm about to turn 40 and don't think I'd be good enough any more. 

Bottom line is, there's too few black and asian cyclist in everyday life, and like every sport, you have to be exceptionaly good to be a pro (and that goes for every race (no pun intended),

The only exception to this is when baby Lampard and baby Ferdinand get fast-tracked to a football academy when they're 10 yrs old or so.


----------



## briank (22 Jun 2009)

You need to try the League of Veteran Racing Cyclists. (Just google LVRC).
There are quite a few who have a shot at it for the first time when they're past 40. (Course, you can also find yourself racing against those who were once very good: and if you find they give you a good thrashing, well they probably would have when you were both 25!)


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2009)

rchomba said:


> I picked up cycling about 3 years ago because I needed some exercise.I bought a halford special and enjoyed riding so much but got fed up of being left behind by everyone else . So i bought a proper road bike and have not looked back since.
> I am black and I do not need a role model to show me the way. My role model is my Dad and he does not ride. The only real reason I can see is that, bikes are very expensive and most people just cannot afford them.. I did try out for a local club but lost interest as they were not very welcoming. They were very much after the elite rider which I clearly was not. Maybe if I find a club not obsessed wiith elitism, I might join. Meanwhile I carry on riding alone and have made many good friends along the road.


hang about! Is this the same rchomba that comes out on the FNRttC! I think you've been seduced in to club cycling matey!

You are, however, one of the very few black riders in the CTC in our part of the world. Which is a shame. If I knew how to do anything about it (other than relentless proseletysing) I would.


----------



## rchomba (15 Oct 2009)

Yes Mr Legg. I am he who comes on those fantastic runs


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2009)

Well, there are some people trying to change the situation:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bahati-forms-new-us-pro-team

Bahati grew up in Compton and the team apparently will try to help people in similar situations of poverty to cycling achievement. 

Good on him. I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Nov 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> personally i don't care if black people ride bikes or not... race isn't important to me.



I do. It is to me. I want a more equal, inclusive world.



montage said:


> The lack of black pro cyclists is most likely because they didn't have cycling pushed onto them by pushy parents at an early age.



I'm a pushy parent. I know loads of Black pushy parents.



jimboalee said:


> A missed talent.



Jimbo, Head-nail again. Aside from all the better society stuff, what opportunities , what talent have we missed?


----------



## wam68 (8 Jan 2015)

Colour don't matter. It's what's in the legs


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Jan 2015)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jan 2015)

Is five years a record?


----------



## Booyaa (8 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Is five years a record?


There was a 7 year one earlier today.


----------



## MikeonaBike (12 Jan 2015)

I don't understand the obsession with colour/ethnicity. Why does it matter whether ethnic minorities are under or over represented in any walk of life, sport or otherwise? I'm not in a club but I enjoy a chat with any cyclists I encounter (on a ride/in the cafe) whatever race they may be. I suspect too many that push the diversity representation issues are politically motivated; I would argue that we do not need that agenda in any sport.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jan 2015)

MikeonaBike said:


> I don't understand the obsession with colour/ethnicity. Why does it matter whether ethnic minorities are under or over represented in any walk of life, sport or otherwise? I'm not in a club but I enjoy a chat with any cyclists I encounter (on a ride/in the cafe) whatever race they may be. I suspect too many that push the diversity representation issues are politically motivated; I would argue that we do not need that agenda in any sport.



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I'm guessing you're white.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I'm guessing you're white.


What is your question leading to?


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jan 2015)

gavroche said:


> What is your question leading to?



If Mike is white then he's speaking from a position of privilege where discrimination is concerned.


----------

